# fettpresse & fitting für T275C



## ragetty (8. Juli 2016)

mein gebrauchter rahmen kam ohne fettpresse. bei amazon bspw. ist das angebot nicht gerade übersichlich ...

vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, was schlicht funktioniert und woher ich eine bekommen kann.

danke & gruß


----------



## ragetty (13. Juli 2016)

[bump]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicious6circle (21. Januar 2021)

Habe erst ein nen spider 275c Rahmen erworben der eben auch diese Nippel zum fetten hat. Würde mich also auch interessieren. Hab i.wo bei der Recherche gelesen dass es spitz zulaufende Standart Aufsätze für die Fettspritze sind die man benötigt. Bin am überlegen diese zu ordern da sie 2 Varianten beinhaltet (50 und 90° Aufsätze). Einer wird schon passen..





						Hazet 2162M Mini-Fettpresse, für loses Fett, Füllmenge 80 g, präzise Dosierung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Elektro- und Handwerkzeuge online - Hazet 2162M Mini-Fettpresse, für loses Fett, Füllmenge 80 g, präzise Dosierung. Hazet 2162M Mini-Fettpresse, für loses Fett, Füllmenge 80 g, präzise Dosierung.



					www.amazon.de


----------

